# No love for the Buck 91??



## Rockey (Sep 22, 2009)

I cant find a single reason not to go with the Big Buck down in the basement. With a 4.4 cu ft firebox and catalytic secondary, it seems like a better solution to supplemental heating my house rather than the (close your eyes BB)  Englander 30, which is currently in my basement. We added a room to the basement for my daughter who is in college and I didn't get near the burn time I expected from the Englander than my smaller cat insert upstairs. So I decided to go with a cat stove in the basement and I cant find anything in the same price range as the Buck 91 that is comparable. Are there any new cat stoves out that are in the same league. I considered the BK, and if I could find a gently used one for the right price I would probably jump on it. I dont understand why there arent more Buck users here and just want to make sure it isnt a reliability issue. Am I missing something here?


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll have to pass the buck on this one :shut: , but haven't heard anything bad about these stoves. Actually they seem to offer good value. I think it may be more of an issue that the range of the dealer network is small and they aren't sold by large national chains. I've never seen one on the left coast.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 22, 2009)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'll have to pass the buck on this one :shut: , but haven't heard anything bad about these stoves. Actually they seem to offer good value. I think it may be more of an issue that the range of the dealer network is small and they aren't sold by large national chains. *I've never seen one on the left coast*.



There's a couple dealers in WA.



OP - I don't know anyone with a cat Buck Stove but the non  cat units I've seen are well made and very serviceable.   Be our Buck Stove 91 guinea pig.  Get one and tell us all about it.


----------



## Todd (Sep 22, 2009)

Country Flame has a big cat stove too.

http://www.americanenergysystems.com/model-bbf.cfm


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey rockey, buck stoves are well known around here where i live. they are made in north carolina i believe, alot of hardware and home and hearth stoves sell them around here, I have looked at them and they are a lifetime stove dude. I believe that stoves brands and what people like are a regional thing, when i purchased my stove off line , which was a country brand wood stove most people around here had never heard of them, most of the guys on this website are from up north and i guess it's safe to say that were i live the winters are not has harsh here  as they are up north, and many other brands are well known more than others, but the buck stoves area top notch stove good luck rockey


----------



## learnin to burn (Sep 22, 2009)

Rockey - My observation of the 91 - I posted this a little while ago in another thread. 

Well my wife and I took the trip to NJ (70 miles round trip) to check out the Buck 91 today. First thing I noticed was the fire brick was just about level with the door maybe an 1/8th” below and half inch from the door. The claimed 22” wood length if loaded N/S would put the splits right against the glass door. The back of the fire box is 19” wide while the front is 24” wide with just under 10” height. Just at seeing the shallow depth I was thinking of passing. As I looked further I noticed there wasn’t a flue collar, the 8” pipe just sits down into the stove 2-3 inches. I asked how you secured the pipe to the stove and was told there are brackets that attach to the pipe with screws but then you have to cement the brackets to the stove top. Now I’m really not digging this stove even though from the front it doesn’t look bad. I looked at the sides to see if there was a heat shield or not and found a thin sheet of metal (It was more of a skin than anything maybe 24 gauge) screwed to the sides with what appeared to be sheet rock screws. (Yes I said sheet rock) I told the sales man we needed a few minutes to talk which he readily respected.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 22, 2009)

learnin to burn said:
			
		

> Rockey - My observation of the 91 - I posted this a little while ago in another thread.
> 
> Well my wife and I took the trip to NJ (70 miles round trip) to check out the Buck 91 today. First thing I noticed was the fire brick was just about level with the door maybe an 1/8th” below and half inch from the door. The claimed 22” wood length if loaded N/S would put the splits right against the glass door. The back of the fire box is 19” wide while the front is 24” wide with just under 10” height. Just at seeing the shallow depth I was thinking of passing. As I looked further I noticed there wasn’t a flue collar, the 8” pipe just sits down into the stove 2-3 inches. I asked how you secured the pipe to the stove and was told there are brackets that attach to the pipe with screws but then you have to cement the brackets to the stove top. Now I’m really not digging this stove even though from the front it doesn’t look bad. I looked at the sides to see if there was a heat shield or not and found a thin sheet of metal (It was more of a skin than anything maybe 24 gauge) screwed to the sides with what appeared to be sheet rock screws. (Yes I said sheet rock) I told the sales man we needed a few minutes to talk which he readily respected.



And then?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2009)

I think a few of the reasons you don't see much about the 91 are:

1. Dealers bad mouthing cat stoves.

2. Eight inch flue requirement.

3. Wives bad mouthing steel stoves.

4. Large footprint.

5. Fear of too much heat from a beast that size.

6. Less national advertising exposure.

The same reasons you didn't hear much about Blaze King until the fever broke loose here this year.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 22, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I think a few of the reasons you don't see much about the 91 are:
> 
> 1. Dealers bad mouthing cat stoves.
> 
> ...



I'll add the unique look and shape of the 91 to BB's list.  It's anything but traditional and I suspect it turns off quite a few people... but I guess this should be expected since it's designed to be a free standing stove and/or an insert.

I will add that the Buck does appear to be fairly heavily constructed and should last a long time.  If the stove works for you, I see no reason to not buy one.  They are probably a better value than the BKK (on the east coast anyway).  The only feature I really like on the BK that's missing on the Buck is the thermostat, otherwise the Buck 91 was a close second on my short list.





			
				BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The same reasons you didn't hear much about Blaze King until the fever broke loose here this year.


It seems like the Englander 30, Woodstock Fireview, and the 2 BK stoves have been very popular, highly recommended, and talked about here for some time.  It's not like the BK is a new product or a kept secrete.  All three deserve the popularity they receive here.  I might even add some of the Jotul products to this list...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2009)

Three years ago the PE Summit was the hot item here, the next year the 30-NC and this year it is the Fireview and the Blaze Kings. We kinda do "Stove of the Year" it seems.  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Sep 22, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> We kinda do "Stove of the Year" it seems.  :lol:



I have also noted this.  Hmmmm....who shale we endorse next.  I'll wait for the envelope full of money to show up first. :lol:


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 22, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Three years ago the PE Summit was the hot item here, the next year the 30-NC and this year it is the Fireview and the Blaze Kings. We kinda do "Stove of the Year" it seems.  :lol:


You're right, I forgot about the PE Summit.  :cheese:  I still think all these stoves deserve the press they are getting, for one reason or another.


----------



## learnin to burn (Sep 22, 2009)

Bigg_Redd - And then We bought the Blaze King King  :coolsmile:


----------



## Todd (Sep 22, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait til that new top loading Jotul comes out!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Just wait til that new top loading Jotul comes out!



Or the Equinox with an Auto-Loader.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the next "hot" stove to have will be a larger version of the Fireview... if they ever get it to the market.  If they make it significantly larger than the FV and price it right, it will likely be a big topic here.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 22, 2009)

The buck 91 is like that big country falme, even worse than the BKs. I don't understand why the stove guys can't just make a plain Englander 30 looking stove with a cat. Why must they ruin it with these very goofy, and likely more expensive, shapes?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 22, 2009)

learnin to burn said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd - And then We bought the Blaze King King  :coolsmile:



Sweet.

My old man wants one of those but without a major remodel it just won't fit.  

Give us periodic updates as the winter progresses.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The buck 91 is like that big country falme, even worse than the BKs. I don't understand why the stove guys can't just make a plain Englander 30 looking stove with a cat. Why must they ruin it with these very goofy, and likely more expensive, shapes?



They did a good job with the Buck 80. It has a straight forward clean look.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 22, 2009)

True, the 80 looks less spaceshiplike but it only has a 2.6 CF firebox. Why do that on a cat stove that can be dialed back to low heat output? Burn time is much less and max output is smaller. A smaller footprint is one benefit.

Ack, that little 80 requires an 8" flue as well.

http://www.buckstove.com/wood/model80.html


----------



## southland (Sep 28, 2009)

My parents have used the Buck Model 91 insert since around 2000. This has been an outstanding stove and it's built like a tank. The build quality is excellent. They have it installed in the basement and it can heat both levels of a larger 4 bedroom house. I replaced the cat last Christmas, but it probably should have been replaced the year before. If you decide to go with the 91, keep in mind that it puts out a lot of heat, so it's not well suited for a small room unless you have very good airflow in your house. The fan is variable speed and can be operated in auto or manual mode. On high speed, it is noisy, but no worst then other inserts that I've been around. Also, this stove is very heavy (close to 600 lbs I believe), so if you plan to install it yourself get a lot of help.

If you need a large stove (4.4 cu ft firebox) that can put out some serious heat, the Buck 91 is a great choice.


----------



## ponyboync (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a used 91 this summer and have used it about five times.  Still getting used to it but already getting long burn times.  I loaded it last night at about 11:30 with some poplar pieces and one round of oak and it is still putting out a little heat 10.5 hours later.
One problem with the stove however is that the fan blows all the time when switched to automatic mode, even when there isn't a fire.  I checked the wiring and it appears to match the diagram in the manual.  I guess I need a new thermostat.


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 8, 2009)

There is one for sale near me that looks brand new, for a pretty good price, too.  Too big for my house and clearances though!


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 12, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Three years ago the PE Summit was the hot item here, the next year the 30-NC and this year it is the Fireview and the Blaze Kings. We kinda do "Stove of the Year" it seems.  :lol:


Cue Al Stewart's "*Year of the Cat*."


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2010)

Which reminds me . . . what is "The Stove" for 2010 . . . I can't think of any stove or stove line that is really wowing people this year . . . I mean sure we still have fanboys of Jotuls, PEs, Woodstocks, Englanders, etc. . . . but maybe it's just me but I haven't seen any one stove that has been the cat's meow this year.


----------



## Jags (Sep 13, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> ... but I haven't seen any one stove that has been the cat's meow this year.



Well now ya dun it...we know what ever stove it is, its gotta be a cat stove. :coolsmirk:


----------



## branchburner (Sep 13, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Which reminds me . . . what is "The Stove" for 2010 . . . I can't think of any stove or stove line that is really wowing people this year . . . I mean sure we still have fanboys of Jotuls, PEs, Woodstocks, Englanders, etc. . . . but maybe it's just me but I haven't seen any one stove that has been the cat's meow this year.



Seems lately like a tie between Jotul and Woodstock.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 13, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'll have to pass the buck on this one :shut: , but haven't heard anything bad about these stoves. Actually they seem to offer good value. I think it may be more of an issue that the range of the dealer network is small and they aren't sold by large national chains. I've never seen one on the left coast.



we sold them up to a few years ago, i really like the 91!!


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Sep 16, 2010)

Buck just released the Buck 94.  It is the same dimensions as the Buck 91, but in non-cat.  it also has a flue collar for connecting the pipe.  I'm not sure if it is listed on their web site yet.  I am a dealer and the sales reps just came by a couple of weeks ago and told us about it.  They just finished production and we have one on the sales floor.  I will try to post some pics.


----------



## Chargerman (Sep 16, 2010)

That 94 should open up a new market for those that are non-Cat fans.


----------



## davidmc (Sep 17, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what do the 2 stoves sell for.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 17, 2010)

A new stove, but still so ugly. The only love I had for the Buck was the cat.


----------



## THEMAN (Sep 22, 2010)

central_scrutinizer said:
			
		

> Buck just released the Buck 94.  It is the same dimensions as the Buck 91, but in non-cat.  it also has a flue collar for connecting the pipe.  I'm not sure if it is listed on their web site yet.  I am a dealer and the sales reps just came by a couple of weeks ago and told us about it.  They just finished production and we have one on the sales floor.  I will try to post some pics.



Don't know why you would want to go with the non cat stove.  I have the 91 and love the thing.  We burned it for the first time last winter and the wife and I were walking around in shorts and tank tops in 25 degree weather.  This baby puts out some heat!  Not to mention the long burn times.  8-9hrs easily.  I will always have a cat stove for the simple fact that you don't have to load it as often and it saves on wood.  And judging by the way this one is built its appears that this is the stove that I will always have as it is built like a tank and I don't for see having to replace it anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## eujamfh (Sep 22, 2010)

I like having both a cat and non-cat.  In the shoulder season, the non-cat is great to take the chill out at night with a one - two load fire.

I am sure Buck just saw the market for a large non-cat and with a few mods were able to open themselves to another market.  As for ugly...I kinda like most stoves.  Actually the only ones I don't care for are the modern ones with sleek lines.  But then, I also am not a fan of modern furniture or contemporary floorplans.  

Remember beauty is in eye of the beer holder.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 22, 2010)

And some are so ugly that you like the looks. Functionality makes up for lack of beauty. ie, the BK.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, some cooks are like that. Ok as long as you don't have to look in the kitchen.  :gulp: :lol:


----------



## branchburner (Sep 22, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> And some are so ugly that you like the looks. Functionality makes up for lack of beauty. ie, the BK.



I adore the Sedore.

http://www.sedoreusa.com/


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 22, 2010)

THEMAN said:
			
		

> 8-9hrs easily.



Only 8-9 hours out of a 4.4 cu ft firebox?


----------



## Chargerman (Sep 23, 2010)

I think those times are when burning cardboard. LOL


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2010)

branchburner said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh. I'll take an Elm first.


----------



## THEMAN (Sep 24, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> THEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of constant high heat yes.  Then another 3 or so hours of slowly decreasing heat.


----------



## madrone (Sep 24, 2010)

branchburner said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was the new Super Woodstock.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 24, 2010)

madrone said:
			
		

> branchburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure it will qualify, with an expected mid-season release. Will be in the running next year for sure


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 24, 2010)

THEMAN said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long at low burn if you go down to the point that you can reload and keep going without kindling?


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Oct 1, 2010)

Both the 91 and 94 list for $2854 in Matte Black with no gold options.


----------



## Todd (Oct 1, 2010)

central_scrutinizer said:
			
		

> Both the 91 and 94 list for $2854 in Matte Black with no gold options.



So is the 94 replacing the 91? I'd hate to see that big cat go away.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there are no plans to discontinue the 91.  They just thought they needed a non-cat option, I reckon.


----------



## THEMAN (Oct 14, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> THEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure I understand the question but if your asking how long it will burn before I have to add kindling to get it going again, then it would be indefinitely.   During the winter I put in a load before bed and in the morning there is still plenty of coals burning to start the next load right up, so as long as you don't let the coals die off you could keep it going indefinitely which would be true for most stove I would imagine.


----------



## Chargerman (Oct 14, 2010)

THEMAN said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he means how long until the coals will no longer ignite a fresh load of wood. This, of course, varies quite a bit depending on the type of wood being used also.


----------



## THEMAN (Oct 14, 2010)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> THEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah after I posted it I figured perhaps thats what he was after.  I would say 12-14hrs depending on the wood.  Also you have to take into consideration the thickness of the wood and how much you load the stove.  For instance last year I loaded the stove with 6-8in rounds in the morning and they burnt the entire day, didn't have to load the stove again till around 10-11 that evening.  My temps here aren't as low as in other however and my house is very well sealed and insulated as a matter of fact I have to open a window when ever I light the stove or it will back puff.


----------

